# Hydro Dipping my Stock



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Well, i'm finally getting my Sig Sauer SSG 3000's stock finished. Dropping it off to the custom shop on Friday and will post pics when reassembled. Going with an ATACS FG pattern on it. Just removed the stock...







The action is looking lonely already...








I'll update the project as it makes progress.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

How the heck do you keep your workbench so clean and wide-open?

I'd be ashamed to show you mine.

I know—you've got two workbenches: One for show, and one for work.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Ya got me Steve, the other one is trashed at the moment, lol.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Now my suppressor is in, but my stock is still out.... ughhhh.

Hoping to have everything together in a week or so.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I was gonna comment how nice your work area is.

But I was to late.

Oh , umm , ignore my comment.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Picture from my gunsmith... should be ready for pickup after the weekend. Pic is kinda blurry... i'll post some more once it's assembled.







I'll make sure they're in focus too, lol.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Um, I don't mean to insult your gunsmith, but he seems to have let some sort of green pond algæ grow all over it!

Gosh—I hope that it comes off easily! :smt033 :smt083


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

He assures me it will come right off with a little scrubbing, lol.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Got my stock back today and just reassembled it, a truely one-of-a-kind stock. Came out great, worth the wait. It's a mix of ceracoat & hydro dip with a clear matte ceracoat finish for durability.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

The Steves agree - needs cleaning. 

I do like that look - some people have to wait for years of abuse to get that lovely used patina. This is cool.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

SailDesign said:


> ...some people have to wait for years of abuse to get that lovely used patina...


Certainly, I had to wait many years for my own, personal patina to develop.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I figured why wait, lol. The "distressed" look is achieved before it takes a beating.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Certainly, I had to wait many years for my own, personal patina to develop.


I thought that was just a lack of bath-water.... :mrgreen:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

SailDesign said:


> I thought that was just a lack of bath-water.... :mrgreen:


TAPnRACK's stock is what our island's bath water looks like.

OK.
Enough of the algæ jokes.
TAPnRACK, may the grass always be green beneath your rifle, and may you miss all the Leprechauns at which you have the temerity to aim!


----------

